# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  SPD 6531A Full Support,First In the World!!!<GPGDraogn V3.24 Come 2013-5-30>

## mohamed73

*SPD 6531A Full Support,First In the World!!!
<This Beta Software we are Hope it also can Solve your SC6530 Flash Bugs>
MTK 6250/6252 Add USB Full Support*  
**************************************************  ************************
About the SC6531A CPU,
this CPU inside have Flash IC,mean Mobile PCB only have CPU no have Flash IC
So Dragon V3.24B software can't get the Flash IC info at this time,but will try to find the idea
But form SPD information all this CPU now is 4MB Flash
how to do it?please read this *Thread #2* 
**************************************************  ************************ *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*SC6531 Test Shared*

----------


## mohamed73

*MTK 6250/6252 USB Full Support Test Shared*

----------

